# Latest Info On Sleeve Hitch...??



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I just spoke with Vicky and with Mike at Agri-Fab, and according to them: They are the manufacturer for the new Sears electric lift kit(#24545) which is designed specifically for the Sears #24535 manual sleeve hitch. Agri Fab is very close to the shipping date for these electric kits. None have gone out yet. That's why there's little information on this kit. Sears will be the ONLY source for this electric kit. Also, they do NOT manufacture the manual hitch, that one is made by Brinly-Hardy. 
I tried to get Mike to tell me the brand and model of the electric linear actuator itself, but he didn't fall for it. It sounded like the agreement with Sears doesn't allow them to give out technical info.
My manual hitch won't be here until March 18, that's bad enough. But having to wait for info on the electric is killing me. If I knew the source on the actuator I'd fabricate the brackets myself.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Willie, 
I myself am a little confused about all the talk on sleeve hitches/electric lifts for AYP tractors. Correct me if I am wrong but this is the way I think it is:

Sears has two sleeve hitches. One works off the mower deck handle with spring asist and the optional electric lift for this one mounts underneth the tractor. It will also raise and lower mower deck or dozer blade. cost of sleeve hitch is $149.99

The other sleeve hitch (new style) has a separete handle that raises and lowers it. It has no spring asist? The optional electric lift for this one mounts on the rear of the tractor and only operates the sleeve hitch. Cost of this hitch is $119.99

Am I right?


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Answers:

1. AYP NO LONGER exists - it is now part of Electrolux of which Craftsman tractors are made by Electrolux Home Products of NC.

2. Sears has two OLD sleeve hitches. One works off the mower deck handle with spring asist and the optional electric lift for this one mounts underneth the tractor. It will also raise and lower mower deck or dozer blade. cost of sleeve hitch is $149.99

Correct

3. The other sleeve hitch #24535 (new style) has a separete handle that raises and lowers it. It has no spring assist? 

Correct, no spring assist.

The optional electric lift for this one mounts on the rear of the tractor and only operates the sleeve hitch. Cost of this hitch is $119.99

Correct

My #24535 sleeve hitch will be here March 17. I was told Agri-Fab builds it not Brinly-Hardy.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

What is the length of the actuator?Probably what it is would be a Satelite dish actuator arm?If so Skyvision could maybe halp?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Ed,
I've talked to many Sears salespersons, at 4 stores, about this subject. NONE of them know all the facts on this. I've had to find bits of information here and there.
Yes, I believe you are correct in what you posted regarding the 2 different types of manual sleeve hitches. The addition of an electric assist kit(actuator) to either one of the manual hitches is much more expensive than the initial cost of the manual hitches.
Also, the latest model of the electric kit is MUCH more simple than the first one, since all it does is lower and raise the hitch, independant of the mower deck and everything else. That's why I would not be opposed to fabricating the brackets to the second model myself. It consists of 2 small brackets, one for each end of the actuator. And, it should be a snap to install.
Also, I believe I could adapt this same actuator to the front of a Johnny Bucket, in place of the winch. And, by doing so, I could achieve what I've been talking about: power-raise AND lower the bucket AND hold it rigid at any position in its vertical travel.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie:

Your info is most helpful. You need Sears to hire you as an online tractor doctor.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.skyvision.com/store/dishmovers.html they have all kinds of sizes smaller then shown


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

GT500,
I've checked several suppliers of 12 volt linear actuators. Just the cost of the actuator will be about $175 to $250. I was told, by Sears, that the price of the #24545 electric kit, without the manual sleeve hitch part, is $389. But, it's not yet available.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *What is the length of the actuator?Probably what it is would be a Satelite dish actuator arm?If so Skyvision could maybe halp? *


The travel distance on my actuator (old style electric lift ) is probably about 4". The shortest actuator for a satellite dish that I have is 16" and the rear mount is different. 

I was told there is a surplus place in Nebraska that sells them. Sorry I can't find the web addrress......


----------

